# Want a laugh ??



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got an email from out of the blue complimenting me on my storage and shop for pen turning on YouTube.. Couldn't figger it out..but a little searching found what he was talking about...and I don't remember making it at all.. Didn't even know I knew how to use YouTube..LOL.. Musta taken this a couple of years ago with the little flip video the kids gave me for Christmas two years ago.. Hollywood don't have to worry none... Pretty funny tho... Just an old phart playing with his 'toys'....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL That's GREAT!! Love the honest truth about the tools LOL


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for letting us in to your world Tortuga!
Nice set-up you got there.
RT


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

X2.....enjoyed that


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I remember that.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I loved the truth in it too. LOL


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That is classic!!! Made me smile real big! Good stuff!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

LMAO.

Still got that band saw?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I remember that.


You got me beat, Bobby.. Did I post that a couple of years back?.. I don't remember making the film and have NO idea how I would get it posted on youtube... guess I AM getting up in years...



FishinFoolFaron said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Still got that band saw?


Yep, Faron..still got the sum*****..but by now it's broke down so many times that I'm getting pretty good at fixing it..(or imposing on my friends here to gimme a hand).. Danged fine saw when it's working...but the booger still skeers the h*** out of me every time I switch it on...:biggrin:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great tour Mate!!! I enjoyed it!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if you posted it or not but I remember seeing it. You may have PMed it to me.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Really enjoyed it Jim. When are you going to do an advanced version?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I didn't remember that and don't remember ever seeing it but I do like it. Very nice indeed.


----------

